# Looking to Get First "Real" Slingshot



## Kodiak351

Hello to all, I'm new here. A few weeks ago, I purchased a Daisy B52 to start practicing on, and have gotten decent with it. I have gone through two sets of the Daisy tubes, and am running some Marksman Hyper Velocity tubes right now, which are long enough to allow me to actually do a full butterfly draw (although it's pretty tight). Anyway, I would like to get a "real" hunting slingshot, and have been scouring the net for some good ones. I've have gotten used to a wrist brace, for better or worse, and am a little apprehensive to switch to one without it, but at the same time, I would really like to try flatbands, and I don't know of anything, short of Jack Kohler's King Cat, that offers both. So I am looking for suggestions. Here is my list of some that I have been considering:

Jack Kohler's Flat Cat Pro

Pros: Everything about it.

Cons: Expensive, No wrist brace, Not sure if I can run heavy pull flatbands on it.

King Thunderclap that I see all over Ebay

Pros: Wrist Brace, Can run a 6-tube setup

Cons: Unsure about quality, Apprehensive about durability of aluminum, Chrome not a good finish choice for hunting

Dankung Agile Ergonomic Sniper

Pros: Seems more reputable than the King Thunderclap above, Wrist Brace, Can run 6-tubes

Cons: More expensive than King Thunderclap, Same complaints as above otherwise

A+ Slingshots PS-2

Pros: Quality seems great, Beautiful, Can run Strong Flatbands

Cons: No Wrist Brace (maybe this isn't such a bad thing?)

There's been some others, too, such as the Eagle of Sniper on Ebay, the King Cat (too expensive for me), the Dankung Rattlesnake, and Chief AJ's HFX (kinda seems like overkill for me). Please let me know what you think of the above choices, or any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Don't rule Saunders out, they make fine slingshots. -- Tex


----------



## FWV2

Hey Kodiak! Welcome to the SSF. I'm fairly new to, and as for wrist brace slingshots I started with about the same setup as your using now, well I got pretty use to it too! but I figured out that with the right size and right grip on the slingshot I could handle just as heavy bands or tubes with out the brace!

Looks like your doing some good research before buying!

good luck and welcome!

Fwv2.


----------



## August West

I say save your money for bands and ammo, no need to buy a slingshot, the best ones grow on trees for free.

EDIT: In my experience anything over doubled tubes is a pain in the rear tanglefest.


----------



## PorkChopSling

What Tex said, Saunders has two with a wrist brace and is setup for ott. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Tex also believes in natural forks, they are cheap and work just fine! -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace

Wrist Rocket Pro is a killer, mass produced, flat band, wristbrace slingshot...kind of big but fun to shoot and easy to get accurate with..its definately not for everyone though...and naturals alway a fan of naturals...


----------



## Imperial

you will never get to have a "real" slingshot, until you make your first "real" slingshot . . .


----------



## Kodiak351

Thanks for all the answers! Nice to meet everyone. I will look into Saunders, I have never heard of them. As for making my own slingshot, I am making one right now, but it's for my 5-year old daughter. Since I 've been shooting my new slingshot, she's been wanting to try, but the Daisy is a bit tough for her to pull, so I am making her a tree fork slingshot (Pacific Madrone) with regular old 3/8" rubber bands. It's nearly finished, I have finished the bands on one side. They are tied on with smaller rubber bands, and acrylic yarn on top of that to protect the little bands from abrasion. I wonder, has anyone used the any of the four in my list? I would love to hear some reviews. I have heard some about the Flat Cat, and everyone seems to agree that it's about the best a person can get. I think it's my favorite, but I wonder about it's functionality as a hunting slingshot. Maybe I could run an 8-tube 2040 set in it? Mostly, when hunting, I plan on using 1/2" steel. I know that lead would work better, but I don't want to put lead in my kids' food. For the last few years, all of our meat has been in the form of salmon and Rainbow Trout, and I have wanted to add some variety.


----------



## August West

No lead is going to get into the food, slingshot shot rarely penetrates, and if it does take it out when you clean the game. I really don't understand why you are making a slingshot for your daughter but not one for yourself? I hunt a lot and take my fair share with a simple forked stick. What advantage do you think you will get from buying one of the ones you named? you could have one made and be hunting by the time you pick one out and get it shipped.

EDIT: I am sure that it is an awesome slingshot and there are tons of people that love them but there is no way I would pay what they want for that flat cat. I have had a lot of luck and killed a lot of game with a Dankung agile fox, great little slingshot to put in your pocket for a walk and with the right tubes is plenty deadly as well.

EDIT#2: A+ all way no question.


----------



## Kodiak351

I guess my thinking was that I should leave making a true hunting grade slingshot up to the pros. But after looking around the forum, it seems possible that I could make one, although I don't know that it would be the quality of the commercial ones.

On the other hand my daughters slingshot is turning out to be nicer than my Daisy. Those little crepe rubber bands have some pretty good zip, although I'm only going to let her shoot garbanzo beans for now. But I tried some 3/8" steel in it, and it blasted right through my styrafoam target just as easily as the Daisy, but with less pull. I suppose if I made one with some Theraband Gold, it would be a real killer (no pun intended). I don't know, I'm considering it, just gotta shake the images of shiny, glossy, professional grade slingshots.


----------



## August West

All I have to say is you can make a slingshot as accurate and powerful as any at any price. It may not be as finely finished or made from exotic materials but I can promise you it will take game as well as any. As far as accuracy that will be a matter of finding a fork or template that fits your hand and style and may take a little experimentation and a lot of practice but it is much better to make a mistake in something you made and have very little money in as opposed to one that you paid 50 bucks or more for.

I would say buy a rotary cutter and a mat, you can buy them at walmart for cheap, some theraband or latex, as far as pouches rayshots are really nice or you can cut your own out of scrap leather, old boot tongues are favorites. Learn to cut and make bandsets, several vids on here and youtube and either start with naturals or some board cuts, once you have sussed what style you like then you may want to buy a fancy one from one of the custom makers or decide that you like rolling your own better. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## August West

Check this out.


----------



## quarterinmynose

If your gonna go flats(which I love!) I totally agree that a cutting mat and roller cutter are a must, frames are fairly secondary. A forked stick can be a joy to shoot with, and if you have the tools, I would suggest getting a piece of 3/4" baltic birch and trying your hand at a board cut. Once you get a knack for making your own you will probably have a seriously hard time justifying a fancy purchased one. I know every time I get an inkling to buy one, I end up buying more band material or more wood for frames.

But the options are endless, and you will inevitably want to try more, so if you decide to buy one, I would say don't plan on it being your last. Most frames will handle enough band for hunting, don't sweat it overly much. And the idea of 6-8 tubes, well......bit of an overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Imperial

its not the amount of bands or tubes that kill , its the placement of the shot that does .


----------



## Flatband

Hi Kodiak,

I see that you are shooting and liking the Wrist Braced slingshots. They have their advantages especially when it comes to hunting. Saunders makes quality frames so does Trumark. Both are excellent choices. You can pull heavier draw bands on a Wrist Brace easier then a traditional with a whole lot of less shaking too. If you are really serious about loading some heavy bands to shoot heavy hunting ammo,check out the Milbro-ProShot Trident. It is a Wrist Braced slingshot that I believe is the best out there. Check out the Slingshot reviews on the Forum. I just did a review on the Trident. Good luck on your search! Flatband


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I would recommend a building your own and ordering some tex or thera gold bands, you will be more accurate and less fatigued!! If you like tubes, you can throw tubes on it just as easy.if your looking to buy one,
Check out pocket predators or simple shot
A wrist brace does Not mean more power!!


----------

